# Game ON!!!...and the family is playing!



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

:jol: 
My wife decided to let me play. She let me start the build of fake walls in her living room (Garage is mine). She is even carving all the foam. My kids gave up their favorite toy, the trampoline, to lay out a dozen or so buckys to prep them for corpsing. The sweetest words came from my daughter, when she said,"Dad, can I corpse one myself". The neighbor kids came over to help. My house and yard are a disaster, love it! :googly: 
Fun, Fun, Fun!


----------



## michael myers (Sep 3, 2007)

Now thats a familiar sight!! My workshop looks about the same...not to mention the back yard and of all places, my office. You gotta love it when the neighborhood kids want to come over and help, and its just Sept.!


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

love the walls!!


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

This year is going to be very static, since we are doing the front and backyard, along with the inside of the house. Time is a huge issue... I am so jealous of all you guys who get to play with the moving beast. Next year......


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That is really cool. Nice job.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Looks like someone had some fun. Really like them walls.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

are you registered for that wife swapping show TLC does ? That's way more than I can get away with!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Wow, the walls look great. So much space to spread out. Glad the family and friends came to help.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Fantastic family fun with ghouls


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

This is GREAT, GREAT GREAT!!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

WOW, it does look like alot of fun.


----------



## RookieSpooker (Jul 23, 2007)

Your a lucky man. My wife REFUSES to cave. "Halloween is EVIL, mister!!" God knows she's gonna' pay the ultimate price if she throws on a layer of paper mache.


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Static or not, it's coming along nicely. And the fact that your daughter is catching the haunting bug makes it all the more worthwhile.


----------

